# Turbo exhaust



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Guys
My turbo project is almost done. Now I need to know is what is the best size piping for the GA16de turbo? I was going to do it custom made in 2 1/2" . Is this the right size?? I searched and I didn't find a straight up answer. (I dont want to get flamed!!! )

Thanks

Jason


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

you should do 3" cat back
good luck with your project


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

tolis said:


> you should do 3" cat back


Sorry for me being stupid but;
from the catalic converter to the muffler you mean?
I was going to do the whole legnth of the car!


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

make your downpipe 2.5"
and u should do 3" after the catalic and your muffler also
what turbo are u using????


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

My turbo is T25


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Motor size does no relate to exhast side in turbo applications. generally the bigger the better, so as other have said, 3" is the way to go.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> Motor size does no relate to exhast side in turbo applications. generally the bigger the better, so as other have said, 3" is the way to go.


So will 3" from the front to the back will be OK?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> So will 3" from the front to the back will be OK?


What did I just say? 3" would be ideal...


----------



## laynlow (Mar 12, 2006)

nissanlucino said:


> So will 3" from the front to the back will be OK?



definatley go with 3" from front to back.

BillY


----------

